# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._



*Have you ever taken a (woodworking related) "Class" and for what? And....Would you do it again?*




_

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement_


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2014)

No

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Slow down Mike....that's a lot for me to read so early in the morning. IDK if I can keep up....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2014)

No...I did attend the MidAtlantic Penturners Gathering last year and there were some demonstrations. Plan to attend it again this year as there will be different demonstrations....and so many cool things to spend money on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Slow down Mike....that's a lot for me to read so early in the morning. IDK if I can keep up....




hey I live in sorta the middle of nowhere-largest big city to east is probably Minn/st.paul (1200 mi)south boise/st. lake (500-700 mi) and w Seattle/portland (300-400 mi)
Bit far to drive for classes. Besides I would rather read what I want to learn. There that is a lot longer but it still says........................ no................

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 6, 2014)

Since I completed my business degree while in the military, I had a very decent GI Bill budget to spend, and I wasn't about to let it go to waste.

I attended Red Rocks Community College School of Fine Woodworking in Denver for 7 or 8 semesters. While I didn't earn a degree there, I did earn certificates in Cabinetmaking and Doormaking. I also attended basic woodworking classes which taught proper (and very effective) tool sharpening techniques, finishing classes (to include true French polish), basic and intermediate lathe turning, and also several design classes.

Of all the courses that I attended, the basic intro to woodworking was the most beneficial for me. The class taught hand joinery, the sharpening of most every bladed tool in my shop, and the proper use of just about every stationery power tools and many hand tools.

I enjoyed my time there immensely, and like here on WB, I made connections and collaborated with like minded woodworkers from novice to professionals. I would do it again in a heart beat. Especially if someone else were paying for tuition!!

If I hadn't moved, I would probably have finished my woodworking degree and been a professional woodworker in some capacity. As it is now, my skills simply support my habit. And my wood stash. Which is MINE, all MINE!!

Butch

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2014)

Not recently or in my adult life. But I took every wood working class I could all through junior high and high school, this is what really started my passion for wood working. In high school I also took 2 other classes, one was building trades and we built a house from the ground up, that was very cool. I also took a elective class all through high school called stage craft, when we weren't building sets for plays we built all the lockers for the school and all the steps and porches for the portable classrooms that the school used. We also built mahogany bookcases for the school library. All of this was very influential in the direction I would travel as an adult even though I didn't know it at the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 6, 2014)

No but I'd really like to take one of those week or 2 long courses for furniture or lutherie. Heck I'd even sit through a seminar at wood barter if it would give me any ideas or help me in any way. Mostly my dad taught me. Now I just make it up as I go. Oh and thanks to Woodlove for the bowl turning crash course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

I took a 5 day "advanced" turning class at Craft Supplies in Provo Utah with Jimmy Clewes instructing. I was not advanced in my skill level at that time and was in a little bit over my head, but Jimmy was a great instructor and I came away with an abundance of new skill sets and challenges to practice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> hey I live in sorta the middle of nowhere-largest big city to east is probably Minn/st.paul (1200 mi)south boise/st. lake (500-700 mi) and w Seattle/portland (300-400 mi)
> Bit far to drive for classes. Besides I would rather read what I want to learn. There that is a lot longer but it still says........................ no................



No high school woodshop either ? 

One semester in HS for me . That was a long time and many dead brain cells ago .........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 6, 2014)

I have not had the opportunity to take any classes on woodworking. I learned a lot from my dad while growing up. The rest I've learned from reading, forums, etc.

In some ways, I'd kinda like to take a class or two sometime, but I think I'd learn far more and learn much better if I could find an experienced woodworker close by who would let me hang out in his shop from time to time and learn as he works/I help. I learn best by doing/hands on.

My high school didn't have wood shop. I did have four years of Latin and two years of German in high school. I'd have gladly traded one of those years of Latin for wood shop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> No high school woodshop either ?
> 
> One semester in HS for me . That was a long time and many dead brain cells ago .........




No wood shop classes in high school- I had a communications problem with my counselor- I wanted wood and metal shop- he put me in drafting for 4 years.  Back then we had 1-8 in one school- Jr highs were just starting up. In 7th grade we bused to a school that had wood shop for one semester. We started with breadboards-mine was a plain large most use of wood allowed- Ma wanted a big one. Teacher did not like design. Most had fancy shapes. Mine had no fancy shapes- but good joints. Mom disposed of it -wore out in the 90's my best friends- nice shape looked fantastic lasted 2 months-bad joints. He got an A- teacher pulled me aside and told me I should take a different direction in life- I was happy with my D-.  Dad sure was not.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

Not formal one - but I started working for my dad when I was still in single digits repairing and flipping boats, and that was the foundation of my woodworking. He taught me a lot. Especially about sanding. 

But I would love to take some flat courses and some turning courses and especially a finishing course. 98% of the finishes I see suck - especially mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 6, 2014)

No unless you count the class on how to finish knife handles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

It's an online class....


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2014)

No, I have managed to attend several different demonstrations for various turning technology but pretty much everything I know has been self taught. In the days before YouTube I used to get books from the library, pick up used tools and see if I could make them do what I wanted to do without removing any important parts of myself. I was brought up with the attitude that you don't pay someone to do something you can figure out how to do yourself. That said, I would love the opportunity to spend some time in a few classes to take my turning and flat work to the next level but for now YouTube will have to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2014)

Negative. Turned a couple "things " in shop class 25 years ago then a guy give me a lathe 15 months ago and learned from there. Didn't even know what a gouge was 15 months ago. Off to the races now with plenty of WB wood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 8, 2014)

Ag shop back when I was in high school would be the only class I've taken... and it was more of a chance to do whatever we wanted. Not a whole lot of woodworking, but we did build some octagon picnic tables. Mostly welded and goofed around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 8, 2014)

At the local wood club here there is a guy that holds a turners meeting once a month. Been going to that for a while. The host has a cad program at his work and uses it to design his segmented turnings which are quite good. He has a different project every month from bowls to challis and vases. He'll answer any questions or point you to the answer if he don't know. Can't say enough good things about those meetings and how helpful the folks are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 8, 2014)

I've taken a class in power carving and embellishments by Dixie Biggs at the John Campbell Folk School, and really advanced my ability to do relief carving and other embellishing in that week. That place is an adult version of summer camp, I can't say enough good about it. Learn anything from blacksmithing, woodturning/working, cooking, glass work, pottery...you name it. 
I've had a couple day session with Jimmy Clewes, and alot of demos seen at the clubs and symposiums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

I want to take a power carving course too. I still haven't broken out all those goodies Cliff sent me. If I can I am going to take a course from Cliff if they don't have a mild summer up there. Has to be above at least 70 degrees before I go up there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm about to. Starting this Friday I'm taking a turning class with Roper in Evergreen. He teaches at Red Rocks as well as privately. It'll be Fridays for a few weeks, 2 or 3 hours at a time.

I just want to learn the right way to do things so my pieces turn out on purpose instead of by accident. I'm looking to get a good foundation so I can explore on my own, knowing that I've a good base to start from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 8, 2014)

I teach woodturning with the intention to carve and alter at John C. Campbell Folk school about once every 18 months. This Year I will be there the week of september 14th thru the 21st. It is far and away my favorite place to teach , as tim said its just the place that fosters lots of inspiration. The course I am teaching this year is called Routers and Lathe =WOW. It will concentrate on using various router jigs to acomplish safely what could only be dreamed by hand. There is also a ton done with all grades of power carving tools. One of the favorite subjects is tools that dont live to their billing. I bring a huge rubbermade tub full of tools that almost work LOL. using those tools has saved students untold amounts of money over the years. Answering the question: I have spent several weeks alone
with masters of the craft they specialize in and i am always much better for it. If your up to the challenge sign up for my class and be ready to work hard laugh hard eat hard and learn a few tricks. thanks cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> I teach woodturning with the intention to carve and alter at John C. Campbell Folk school about once every 18 months. This Year I will be there the week of september 14th thru the 21st. It is far and away my favorite place to teach , as tim said its just the place that fosters lots of inspiration. The course I am teaching this year is called Routers and Lathe =WOW. It will concentrate on using various router jigs to acomplish safely what could only be dreamed by hand. There is also a ton done with all grades of power carving tools. One of the favorite subjects is tools that dont live to their billing. I bring a huge rubbermade tub full of tools that almost work LOL. using those tools has saved students untold amounts of money over the years. Answering the question: I have spent several weeks alone
> with masters of the craft they specialize in and i am always much better for it. If your up to the challenge sign up for my class and be ready to work hard laugh hard eat hard and learn a few tricks. thanks cl




Damn Cliff could you find a just a little further from me to teach so I could get a real trip out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 8, 2014)

oh i forgot to mention i will be doing a world premier event in Mikes shop this summer during a western trip , we gonna teach mike to use his lathe. late august
is the time. We are still on mike right . cl


Mike1950 said:


> Damn Cliff could you find a just a little further from me to teach so I could get a real trip out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> oh i forgot to mention i will be doing a world premier event in Mikes shop this summer during a western trip , we gonna teach mike to use his lathe. late august
> is the time. We are still on mike right . cl



Mike and a lathe. Flapjacks and mustard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> oh i forgot to mention i will be doing a world premier event in Mikes shop this summer during a western trip , we gonna teach mike to use his lathe. late august
> is the time. We are still on mike right . cl




Hell if you were not having your class on the other side of the planet I might even attend that. The lathe class- RIGHT on. What do you like to eat. That is outside cookin season for us. Very much looking forward to it Cliff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 8, 2014)

Uh oh Mike's boxes are gonna have filials.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wouldn't that be a sight to see...


----------

